# We Will Rock You - projection footage



## adude23 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there,
As the name suggests am looking for the footage used in we will rock you 
e.g. Ga Ga kids stuff etc. you know with the dancers and things on the cubes 
if anyone could help or has a copy of the footage I'd be really grateful!
thanks
adude,


----------



## BingemanJ (Jul 18, 2009)

adude23 said:


> Hi there,
> As the name suggests am looking for the footage used in we will rock you
> e.g. Ga Ga kids stuff etc. you know with the dancers and things on the cubes
> if anyone could help or has a copy of the footage I'd be really grateful!
> ...


I don't think this footage will be easily obtainable unless your either very high in the production chain with the company producing the show, or very high within the technical staff for the show...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 18, 2009)

I certainly do not think that Mirvish or any of the other companies involved with the current production of _We Will Rock You_ are doing to be very keen on letting you use their video. They spent a lot of money making the video to be sure.
The videos are indeed protected by copyright and such.
They MIGHT let you use them, if you are willing to pay a LOT of money to them.

I don't even know what you'd want them for anyways?
You also cannot do a production of the show yourself right now, as the rights are not available.


----------

